# Occidental Leather Fatlip opinions



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

if he wasn't an idiot, he would have saved the receipt from the first set and not paid for the next 2 cause home depot would have taken them back.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

JesseCocozza said:


> My only downside on mine, and it may just be a regional problem. I sweat so stinkin much in the summer time that it corroded the rivets that hold on the suspended clips and they snapped off. I prefer to use the occy suspenders, and have tried using their retrofit loops, but they slide around too much.


http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/oxy-adjust-fit-defect-145641/


----------



## PTaylor (Mar 1, 2014)

Has anyone every owned/used the Adjust-to-fit belts? 

I just got the Occidental 5080, and aside from the obvious stiffness to work in, the belt is amazing. I had also been eyeing the 9588 Green Building set with the adjust-to-fit belt, but wasn't sure if having the fixed bags would be a pain or not.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

PTaylor said:


> Has anyone every owned/used the Adjust-to-fit belts?
> 
> I just got the Occidental 5080, and aside from the obvious stiffness to work in, the belt is amazing. I had also been eyeing the 9588 Green Building set with the adjust-to-fit belt, but wasn't sure if having the fixed bags would be a pain or not.


I miss my adjust to fit belt


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just got my heritage fat lips in, they were waiting on my porch when I came home. I switched my bags and got to work, man these are going to take some getting used to. I reach for a tool and it's not their lol


----------



## fishaf36 (Oct 29, 2012)

ubcguy89 said:


> Just got my heritage fat lips in, they were waiting on my porch when I came home. I switched my bags and got to work, man these are going to take some getting used to. I reach for a tool and it's not their lol


Was just wondering how you like your new tool belt. I was considering getting the same ones and would like some input. Currently I am using a put together set and they are getting tired.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

fishaf36 said:


> Was just wondering how you like your new tool belt. I was considering getting the same ones and would like some input. Currently I am using a put together set and they are getting tired.


They took some getting used too, but now I love them. I'm a union carpenter, and I primarily do commercial interiors, but do a lot of residential work on the side. I bought them thinking I would keep one belt at work and one for side work. Nope I find myself taking the Oxys home almost every day. The are comfortable, versatile, and has a ton of pockets. I'm able to keep 4 different types of screws on me. I highly recommend them. The only thing I'm upset about is I bought an xl belt thinking it would run a lil small, nope I lost 10 pounds and my belts gonna be too small now...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I work in the sun all day so I stayed away from the black ones. The belt was what took the longest to break in. My belt is about 12 years old now and is perfect.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I work in the sun all day so I stayed away from the black ones. The belt was what took the longest to break in. My belt is about 12 years old now and is perfect.


For the price I hope to get about 10 years out of them! Almost $300 but so far worth every .01


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

No pic showing the new bags off? WHAZZZUP WIT DAt?!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

JWilliams said:


> No pic showing the new bags off? WHAZZZUP WIT DAt?!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/300872790483?lpid=82


[?]


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I may half to give one a try. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Occidental-...229?pt=Tool_Boxes_Storage&hash=item43b89d2ced


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

blacktop said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/300872790483?lpid=82
> 
> 
> [?]


Idk how to post pics can anyone help me out. And I will post a pic tomorrow


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

:


ubcguy89 said:


> Idk how to post pics can anyone help me out. And I will post a pic tomorrow


http://www.contractortalk.com/f45/how-attach-photo-post-6001/


There are other threads can help you too.:thumbsup:


I don't have mobile ! Wife won't let me! I can only play on line at home....It's for the best.:laughing:


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

blacktop said:


> : http://www.contractortalk.com/f45/how-attach-photo-post-6001/ There are other threads can help you too.:thumbsup: I don't have mobile ! Wife won't let me! I can only play on line at home....It's for the best.:laughing:


I generally use my phone lol I'll figure it out here in the next few days


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

ubcguy89 said:


> They took some getting used too, but now I love them. _I'm a union carpenter, _and I primarily do commercial interiors, but do a lot of residential work on the side. I bought them thinking I would keep one belt at work and one for side work. Nope I find myself taking the Oxys home almost every day. The are comfortable, versatile, and has a ton of pockets. I'm able to keep 4 different types of screws on me. I highly recommend them. The only thing I'm upset about is I bought an xl belt thinking it would run a lil small, nope I lost 10 pounds and my belts gonna be too small now...


First rule of the union carpenters club, tell everyone you are in the union carpenters club :jester:


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

FramingPro said:


> First rule of the union carpenters club, tell everyone you are in the union carpenters club :jester:


I don't want a union/non union debate. I'm just saying what I do commercial interiors but I could be out doing vertical concrete tomorrow that's all


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

ubcguy89 said:


> I don't want a union/non union debate. I'm just saying what I do commercial interiors but I could be out doing vertical concrete tomorrow that's all


Im just playing man the :jester: was the indicator. 
No problemo


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah! lets talk about it


----------



## bwhomeimprvmnts (May 15, 2014)

*5 year Oxy*

I cant rave enough about my OXY green leath bags. Ive used them professionally for 5 years. I hated my HD ones. My only complaint as with others is that my sweat corroded the OXY suspender clips. i ended up using some gutter screws drilled through the bag and into the main leather strap lol but nothing has moved since and it lock the bags in place. This bag has been soaked by accident in rain, gas, has had silicon wiped allover it and still functions like new with no visible wear - albeit not quite as lovely. It has accompanied me doing missions construction work in Uganda and Chile, and is going to Kenya next month. I'm 34 and do not see needing another bag for 10 or 20 years.....lol and no I don't own stock in OXY. I love it when something is done riiiiight...or at least way better than the next best.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

bwhomeimprvmnts said:


> I cant rave enough about my OXY green leath bags. Ive used them professionally for 5 years. I hated my HD ones. My only complaint as with others is that my sweat corroded the OXY suspender clips. i ended up using some gutter screws drilled through the bag and into the main leather strap lol but nothing has moved since and it lock the bags in place. This bag has been soaked by accident in rain, gas, has had silicon wiped allover it and still functions like new with no visible wear - albeit not quite as lovely. It has accompanied me doing missions construction work in Uganda and Chile, and is going to Kenya next month. I'm 34 and do not see needing another bag for 10 or 20 years.....lol and no I don't own stock in OXY. I love it when something is done riiiiight...or at least way better than the next best.


At least you called them bags. Can't stand to here grown men call them pouches.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> At least you called them bags. Can't stand to here grown men call them pouches.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


it's a regional thing. I never heard them called "nailbags" or "bags" til I started reading this forum. toolpouches or pouches here


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

asgoodasdead said:


> it's a regional thing. I never heard them called "nailbags" or "bags" til I started reading this forum. toolpouches or pouches here


We call then belts here


----------



## LMBuilders (Feb 21, 2014)

Will Bleed .. Unless you don't sweat.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

LMBuilders said:


> Will Bleed .. Unless you don't sweat.


You must sweat different from the rest of us. I've had mine about a month now and haven't had any problems. Even worked in the rain with them


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> At least you called them bags. Can't stand to here grown men call them pouches.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


If I had my edit button I could fix the word "hear" before the spelling Nazi's get to it. 

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------

